# Clinton River Steelhead 2020



## Pikewhisperer

Definitely, and if your ever in the area hit me up and come check it out.


nighttime said:


> Wow, very nice excited for you and the family!!
> Awesome area, jealous for sure as I’m stuck down here for now. Lol well it’s been fun crossing paths and fishing with you. I’ll keep in touch you do the same.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

I might hit the Clinton today with little Cleo’s and hot n tots I have nothing to do today I’ll let you guys know


----------



## nighttime

Gabe T said:


> I might hit the Clinton today with little Cleo’s and hot n tots I have nothing to do today I’ll let you guys know


Got the itch??? Should be better after front moves through. Good time to learn some water.


----------



## Gabe T

Welp I gave it my all for 5 hours had two fish on, on a float with shrimp one jumped twice then spit it (beautiful chromer) had a few other bobber downs but not sure if they were fish or not
Good luck to y’all
Tight lines


----------



## tincanary

Gabe T said:


> Welp I gave it my all for 5 hours had two fish on, on a float with shrimp one jumped twice then spit it (beautiful chromer) had a few other bobber downs but not sure if they were fish or not
> Good luck to y’all
> Tight lines


Nice! I didn't think they would be out this early down here, especially today because it was pretty hot and nasty out.


----------



## Seleucus

All this talk of chrome has really got me itchin' to get one. Last year was my first year fishing for chrome, and I didn't get one. This year feels like the year though


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I want to hit the Clinton this year. I'm C&R, for the most part, and I don't really fish much with others...as such, I am not really a big threat to the fishery, but I would appreciate a few suggestions for where I can park my car and walk trails to fish for the steelies!!!

PM would be great.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

TroutFishingBear said:


> I want to hit the Clinton this year. I'm C&R, for the most part, and I don't really fish much with others...as such, I am not really a big threat to the fishery, but I would appreciate a few suggestions for where I can park my car and walk trails to fish for the steelies!!!
> 
> PM would be great.


Damn near the entire river. There is good holes everywhere. Trails along most of it.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Anyone here freeze spawn? I dont have a vacuum sealer. Seen a bunch of differnt ways on you tube. Was hoping maybe someone with experience on here could share with me how they freeze them.


----------



## nighttime

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> Anyone here freeze spawn? I dont have a vacuum sealer. Seen a bunch of differnt ways on you tube. Was hoping maybe someone with experience on here could share with me how they freeze them.


If it’s un cured, and your time allows to tie it in bags. Separate bags, put on tin foil, foam plates, or even plastic, place in freezer for 10-15 minutes. Take spawn bags off throw in zip lock and back in freezer. Or cure and place in freezer after cured and keep some out to use. Anytime I freeze I at least create a few separate smaller bags to pull during season when needed.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

nighttime said:


> If it’s un cured, and your time allows to tie it in bags. Separate bags, put on tin foil, foam plates, or even plastic, place in freezer for 10-15 minutes. Take spawn bags off throw in zip lock and back in freezer. Or cure and place in freezer after cured and keep some out to use. Anytime I freeze I at least create a few separate smaller bags to pull during season when needed.


It's all cured. So your saying if I freeze by it self for 15 minutes. Then throw in baggy and into freezer. They wont go bad in non vacuum sealed bag?


----------



## nighttime

Just did up some cured separate bags this afternoon for the freezer.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Awesome Thanks!


----------



## nighttime

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> It's all cured. So your saying if I freeze by it self for 15 minutes. Then throw in baggy and into freezer. They wont go bad in non vacuum sealed bag?


Many different ways to cure and many cures. River cure for loose eggs works well if done right. Many different ways to store it. Some jar and use mineral oil to cover eggs, probably last 5 plus years that way. Mine will be used late fall through early spring. Usually always keep little for next season or if I get in a pinch. Also never freeze uncured skein, just trust me on that one. GL


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

I did some with just salt cure. Some with salt,brown sugar and borax. Some with atlas cure. The ones in atlas cure turned to mush. Dont know if I did something wrong or what. Maybe left to much juice in. Idk


----------



## nighttime

Drain eggs layout to dry a bit. Did you boil water for salt/ sugar and borax?


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

I did not. I seen a video of someone boiling,after I already did it. I did use burning hot water and mixed it up tho. Seemed like quite a bit disintegrated.


nighttime said:


> Drain eggs layout to dry a bit. Did you boil water for salt/ sugar and borax?


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Also,I left in for 3 hours. I seen people say anywhere from half hour to 24 hours. I was worried the salt would shrivel them up.


----------



## nighttime

10/4, years ago an old school fella that taught me many things, taught me how to cure in salt and sugar by boiling water and cooling it. I did catch a few that way but modern cures are easier and have worked better overall. Only other that produces is fresh!


----------



## Swampbuckster

nighttime said:


> Many different ways to cure and many cures. River cure for loose eggs works well if done right. Many different ways to store it. Some jar and use mineral oil to cover eggs, probably last 5 plus years that way. Mine will be used late fall through early spring. Usually always keep little for next season or if I get in a pinch. Also never freeze uncured skein, just trust me on that one. GL


I freeze uncured skein all the time. Thaw tie and fish. 
Obviously not as tight as cured but catches fish. Never been off put by the fact they break easy too. Can't be a bad thing sending scent downriver


----------



## nighttime

I mis judged graph last night, not sure if it was to much night quil or what lol. I swear I seen 216, definitely not that.....
Still high this morning when I took my son out. Checked a couple access points, not my liking. Lots of leaves and fast dirty water. Some of it fishable but I’ll give it a day or two. Probably cleaner the further up you go, never checked Yates area. This rain should set up good fishing next couple weeks.


----------



## Patrick Fetterman

Hitting the Clinton this afternoon near River Bend Park. What would you throw today: spawn sacks, spoons, jigs, or crankbaits? What's your favorite this time of year?


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

Patrick Fetterman said:


> Hitting the Clinton this afternoon near River Bend Park. What would you throw today: spawn sacks, spoons, jigs, or crankbaits? What's your favorite this time of year?


Can never go wrong with spawn. Right now they should be active so they’ll hit crankbaits as well. I prefer the Hot n tots since it’s more fun that spawn and looks more natural than spoons. Let us know about the clarity!


----------



## nighttime

Cranks, slow retrieve keep rod tip up. Hold it in strike zone as long as possible.
I couldn’t get out yesterday, but friend of mine fished. Water is high with 18-24” if visibility. Buddy lost one in afternoon yesterday.


----------



## Patrick Fetterman

River was high and a bit murky, no more than 12" visibility. Running VERY fast. We were out there three hours floating spawn sacks and jigs, casting flatfish and some shallow rapalas and spoons. Caught nothing but leaves and tree branches in the river.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Going Saturday. Will report results.


----------



## MudaSlay

How’s everyone been doing on the Clinton so far?


----------



## Seleucus

MudaSlay said:


> How’s everyone been doing on the Clinton so far?


Only had the chance to fish it about 3 or 4 times so far this season, but it's been very quiet for me. Worked over quite a bit of water without any bites


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Fished dodge park area from 645am to 100pm. No sign of fish. Walked miles.

Leaves were bad by the end.


----------



## RWsteal

any luck at all? I haven’t seen much action


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

RWsteal said:


> any luck at all? I haven’t seen much action


I went Saturday to river bends for a few hours and no signs or bites.


----------



## fisheater

I spent a couple hours in Utica Sunday, same report. Somebody else was there in the morning. Maybe they caught all the fish  ?


----------



## nighttime

I’d think fishing would be picking up. Seems to me a push came in a couple weeks ago. Some got caught but seems to slowed. Checked a few select holes with the 90 minutes I had Friday afternoon. No bites. Decided not to fish rest of weekend, but couple friends covered some water with nothing to show. Bites become more dependable as November comes to end.


----------



## B.Ziegler

Thinking about hitting up the Clinton this weekend with the colder temps and everyone out hunting deer for firearm opening day. Probably a little early, but at least I'll get a break from the wife and kiddos!


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Please do make sure to give us a report, whether you get skunked or slay em.

Good luck.


----------



## tincanary

I'm going to go out Saturday myself. Wife has something going on with the mother-in-law so I might as well be out there shedding line. I just steelhead tuned one of my reels too, so I'm interested to see how it performs in the cold.


----------



## Stackpoole13

I will be heading out tomorrow morning. The last few times I've been out I went to river bends, coyote Joe's and yates. No luck. But I am a very inexperienced steelhead fisherman. Whats your tackle of choice this time of year. I've tried floating beads, throwing hot n tots, spoons and spinners. Even a pink worm on a jig. Maybe ill see some of y'all out there tomorrow.


----------



## Brandon Malson

Have fun this weekend. Hopefully more come in. I’ve been out of town the last couple of weeks, but I plan to put a few hours in this coming week around Yates. Mostly throwing egg patterns - determined to get them on the fly rod this year.


----------



## anticipation

Spent a couple hours midday today 1 for 2


----------



## Seleucus

Fished for a few hours on Thursday. Not a single bobber down. Not sure what I have to do to get on a fish in the Clinton river, but it is easily the most frustrating river I've fished


----------



## anticipation

Seleucus said:


> Fished for a few hours on Thursday. Not a single bobber down. Not sure what I have to do to get on a fish in the Clinton river, but it is easily the most frustrating river I've fished


It can definitely be humbling


----------



## riverwart

Seleucus said:


> Fished for a few hours on Thursday. Not a single bobber down. Not sure what I have to do to get on a fish in the Clinton river, but it is easily the most frustrating river I've fished


You should come down to the Huron , now there's some insane frustration.


----------



## Seleucus

anticipation said:


> It can definitely be humbling


Yeah no kidding. Thankfully I have a trip to Ohio planned at the end of this month, which should allow me to finally get on my first steelhead


----------



## TroutFishingBear

This area is truly tough to live/fish as a steelhead/trout fisherman. At least if we lived in Texas or somewhere like that we would know there isn't any trout... here there is barely enough to target. Like a tease. I would catch more big bows and browns in one day fishing the Colorado River in Glenwood Springs, CO, area than people catch here in a decade. And I would just be fishing right next to the interstate from shore with worms. I promise you all are better fisherman than you think.


----------



## syrio

When you guys fish hot n tots are you going across stream from the opposite bank? Or standing at the bottom of a likely hole/run and throwing it then retrieving downstream through the hole?


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

syrio said:


> When you guys fish hot n tots are you going across stream from the opposite bank? Or standing at the bottom of a likely hole/run and throwing it then retrieving downstream through the hole?


Typically you want to fish with the hole on the opposite bank. Trout are timid fish, especially the Clinton river trout are something else in terms of awareness I swear. they don’t like moving shadows over them. They have pretty good vision for looking up too so they can see if there is something standing right above them.


----------



## nighttime

Many times hooked fish right next to bank I’m standing on. 30# main and 15# leader, really it’s presentation that is most important no matter what side the holes on. Hopefully I’ll get out this week. Went north over the weekend, cast and blast. No blast but casting worked out. Now ready for the Clinton cookies...


----------



## syrio

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Typically you want to fish with the hole on the opposite bank. Trout are timid fish, especially the Clinton river trout are something else in terms of awareness I swear. they don’t like moving shadows over them. They have pretty good vision for looking up too so they can see if there is something standing right above them.


Is it more of a drift than a retrieve? Or a mix of both?


----------



## Burz

Not all holes and runs are the same so your presentation for each hole or run may be different. Water conditions and changes in the river also make a difference how you fish the spot


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

syrio said:


> Is it more of a drift than a retrieve? Or a mix of both?


Like Burz said not each hole is the same, some times you have a boulder or stump splitting a current you can drag the bait across and let the current do the work for you, or sometimes slowly reeling it in feels better. Go by feel of the bait and practice in shallow clear waters how the feeling correlates to the presentation of the bait. That way knowing how it feels you know how it looks even when you can’t see it.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

nighttime said:


> Many times hooked fish right next to bank I’m standing on. 30# main and 15# leader, really it’s presentation that is most important no matter what side the holes on. Hopefully I’ll get out this week. Went north over the weekend, cast and blast. No blast but casting worked out. Now ready for the Clinton cookies...


Typically same thing happens to me for most trout. When pier fishing I get most my strikes by the boulders/wall on the end of the retrieve. Either way it just shows even after you pass over the hole and have no hits you still should put effort through the whole retrieve. Who knows what’s following or waiting to strike.


----------



## Burz

Absolutley always stay committed on every cast probably half the fish I've caught out of the clinton took me by surprise.


----------



## nighttime

Most times if a willing fish is in the hole you’ll know within first 5 casts


----------



## anticipation

nighttime said:


> Most times if a willing fish is in the hole you’ll know within first 5 casts


I agree , I can’t tell you how many times I’ve been not paying attention on the first drift threw a spot you would think I would have learned by now .


----------



## anticipation

Burz said:


> Absolutley always stay committed on every cast probably half the fish I've caught out of the clinton took me by surprise.


Yup after hours of drifts or cast and no action I tend to let my guard down then all of a sudden I think to myself where did my bobber go


----------



## nighttime

anticipation said:


> I agree , I can’t tell you how many times I’ve been not paying attention on the first drift threw a spot you would think I would have learned by now .


Haven’t hooked up on Clinton yet this fall. Have you hooked any good ones? A few pop shot trips for me, 30-45 minutes. Always looking for something new I haven’t fished. One of the quickies I went a good amount above dam exploring. I’ve caught fish above this access before but in April. I know fish get above dam a lot easier these days with cut through so trying an experiment through out winter. Not going to far 3 runs. Two are quick and other is a walk and looks like it probably has best potential. Great looking water but won’t over commit to it unless I get that surprise!
Weather’s coming tomorrow I have time in the morning so old friend and I are headed out for couple hours. His health is bad he can have the first casts.


----------



## Burz

3-4. One small one, one run of the mill size and one big one


----------



## TroutFishingBear

nice. any pictures? lure?


----------



## anticipation

TroutFishingBear said:


> nice. any pictures? lure?


All my fish have come on spawn


----------



## nighttime

Hot n tot strikes again!!! Good job burz well earned!


----------



## nighttime

If it wasn’t for the backyard rivers many would loose their minds. I’ve had many guys tell me through the years that I’d be surprised in the Huron. I believe them 100%. Dow and the pfas is a Terrible story not just for Huron but several rivers. Au sable and rogue are two very recognized rivers that share the same problem. Really I don’t see dnr removing plants from Huron and shouldn’t.


----------



## Fishndude

I do think the Clinton, and Huron rivers are provide great opportunities for a huge number of Anglers. And fishing the Ausable in downtown Oscoda isn't a whole lot different than fishing most accessible parts of the Clinton, or much of the Huron river. The Ausable pushes a lot more water than either the Clinton or Huron, and is just a better river for Steelhead to run. It is a riot to fight hot Steelhead with all the wood in that river. 

I am starting to wonder about the DNR's Steelhead planting in general. Lots of rivers that used to get great returns are getting very reduced returns, and some haven't had any real cuts to plants. I'm starting to think that, maybe, the DNR should try planting a different strain of Steelhead in some river. Pennsylvania has used many different strains of Steelhead over the years, and now have fall runs that start in September, and last into January - but hardly any spring-spawning fish.

It would just be great to be able to hit a river, and expect to hook into a steelhead for more months of the year. There literally are Steelhead at Tippy dam every day of the year. The Grand also provides a great lengthy fishery for Steelhead in the middle of a major metropolitan area. But the Grand is a very large river, and has a lot of coldwater tribs, that contribute to natural reproduction. The Clinton, and Huron simply don't have the same water. I do know of a few tiny creeks/rivers that will hold a few Trout through the summer. But not very many.

I am well aware that, when a push of fish hits the Clinton or Huron, the fishing can be good. It just doesn't last very long when that happens.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Fishndude said:


> I am well aware that, when a push of fish hits the Clinton or Huron, the fishing can be good. It just doesn't last very long when that happens.


Sometimes it does


----------



## nighttime

Everyone has there favorite river or rivers. All have wood in them and cfs doesn’t matter. Not sure about pushing water but do know Clinton is fast river and has flows as fast as many north west rivers. I’m not comparing the ausable, Clinton and Huron to be similar steelhead fisheries. One thing I do know is, without plants ausable would be in poor shape and most wouldn’t fish it. Many of small rivers get good pushes also and push a lot less water. Matter of fact the migratory fish we like to catch love spawning in small rivers. We all know your favorite is the ausable, but hot steelhead fight hard in many rivers my friend. Us local dudes catch fish from fall till spring not just once and a while. That opportunity should be there for average joes also, not just the 10% or die hards is what I’m getting at.

Really not many cold water tribs in southeast but a few and one good sized one. Dnr maintains it as a brown trout fishery and won’t put steelhead in it for that simple fact. Probably only consistent brown stream in southeast. Few other cold waters exist in the very upper reaches where Clinton and Huron meet.

I 100% agree with you about strains and when fish return. It would be nice to have pa strain mixed in. Doubt dnr wants to deal with another strain of trout. You’d think dnr might pursue another stain to give them another option but probably cause the problems of where and when. I think the coho stocking will show up good in Huron and hope dnr decides to increase the stocking for future. But not in harbors


----------



## nighttime

True steelhead river. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Ksj-ZuRXw


----------



## RWsteal

Has anyone been able to find any steelhead on the Clinton lately? Is it just me or is this a very lackluster run


----------



## DLHirst

I froze my giblets off looking for them a few days back. No takers...



RWsteal said:


> Has anyone been able to find any steelhead on the Clinton lately? Is it just me or is this a very lackluster run


----------



## nighttime

Is was out today, one dunk crushed the bag and threw bobber at me. Couldn’t get it to go again. Now if I can find more than a hour a week to fish. Two fishing buddies got two fish each today. Both hardware and different parts of river. All fish appeared to be fresh chrome.


----------



## anticipation

Fished today for an hour , and lost 2 . Was wondering what size hooks you guys use when fishing spawn ?this has been a horrible year for hook up to land ratios for me .im running size 10 trout bead hooks now thinking about using bigger but wondering if I’d have less hook ups with a bigger hook . Never had any trouble in the past


----------



## nighttime

Really only 10’s I run for steelhead are a few different single egg/fry flys I’ll tie for late spring. #6 is my go to for spawn and over all steelhead fishing including jigs. When I’m fishing beads, I’ll use #4’s for 10mm.







#1 spawn hook for me over the years.


----------



## brian0013

anticipation said:


> Fished today for an hour , and lost 2 . Was wondering what size hooks you guys use when fishing spawn ?this has been a horrible year for hook up to land ratios for me .im running size 10 trout bead hooks now thinking about using bigger but wondering if I’d have less hook ups with a bigger hook . Never had any trouble in the past


I use 10/8 for spawn 6 for beads trout bead hooks/ raven specialty /or gamma cs14 executive series are the best but have to order


----------



## anticipation

Caught my first one on a crankbait ,kinda he hit my spawn sack while he had a hot n tot on his mouth


----------



## Burz

Hey that's my tot. It barrell rolled when I was about to unhook it and it broke the leader. I'm glad you got her. I was wondering if that fish would survive. Felt bad about that


----------



## Burz

Was the leader still wrapped around her?


----------



## nighttime

anticipation said:


> View attachment 466227
> Caught my first one on a crankbait ,kinda he hit my spawn sack while he had a hot n tot on his mouth


Welcome to the darkside my friend!


----------



## anticipation

Burz said:


> Was the leader still wrapped around her?


No leader it was a clean break . What day did you hook it on just curious. It’s in my fishing pack if you’d like it back


----------



## Burz

Maybe it wasn't the one then. I had about a 30 inch leader and when it snapped I only had about a 15 inch leader left. And finders keepers for the lure I'm just glad the fish is still swimming


----------



## nighttime

Crazy lol


----------



## anticipation

Burz said:


> Maybe it wasn't the one then. I had about a 30 inch leader and when it snapped I only had about a 15 inch leader left. And finders keepers for the lure I'm just glad the fish is still swimming


 Pm me with a location where you caught it if you don’t mind.the lure is yours if we cross paths on the river I’ll give it to you


----------



## Burz

Just a heads up I was fishing between river bends and yates when I encountered a guy out there with about 8 pitbulls and other bully breeds not on leashes. He did not have very good control over them nor could anyone with 8 dogs in the woods. I feel like I got lucky. A few of the dogs were showing aggression. Never seen this guy before, has anyone else?


----------



## Seleucus

Shoeman said:


> Would the smolts eat the planted Browns? They might help them?
> 
> Just talking...


I think the worry is that the steelhead would eat the planted browns, or that they would change the terrain in a way that would affect the browns.


----------



## nighttime

browns have been planted in upper Clinton and paint since 80’s, probably earlier. As the 90’s came sporadic stock numbers of browns and rainbows were stocked. In the early 2000’s dnr adapted more routine stocking numbers and management plans. Lower Clinton is managed for steelhead and other fishies like bass walleye..... upper Clinton and paint is managed as brown trout. Something unique to southeast Michigan.
So the management of separation has worked for browns and even steelhead. Water quality, bank restoration and other similar efforts have helped drive that success. Now 3 years into by pass being open, I believe we’re seeing better survival of planted steelhead and possibly some of the natural smolts completed return. I’m speculating the obvious, now how will the creek adjust overtime as other species establish? Time will tell
Smolts can be a buffet I guess same with eggs and fry. Although par complete with par.
To separate or to not separate?

forgot to mention the Macomb county is working on flood management plan for north branch of Clinton. In part, access will be improved. County is looking for input on access, input, opinion and past successes through Macomb township, wolcott mill and Romeo. Access is tough as most of it is private.


----------



## nighttime

2006 study is somewhat old but shares accuracy on current view.


----------



## nighttime

Information will be sent to me about drop off location and instructions for adipose clipped fish. Main thing is cut head off and put it in the freezer. Fisheries biologists is wanting any clipped fish heads as possible. Please save. If your close to me I’d be willing to drop off also, I’m in Shelby Twp. You can send me pm


----------



## MudaSlay

Are you guys talking about the cut that is right before the dam?


----------



## tincanary

What does the DNR do with the heads? I don't know much about how they work, just curious.


----------



## nighttime

MudaSlay said:


> Are you guys talking about the cut that is right before the dam?


Yes 


tincanary said:


> What does the DNR do with the heads? I don't know much about how they work, just curious.


Some have coded wire tag which will give the
Info of stocking origination and possible feeding habitat, growth and possibly travel.


----------



## clintonking2.0

Steelhead have no problem getting up that damn anyway.


----------



## DLHirst

I caught a 12” chromer in the Creek one time around Kern Road. Nature finds a way!


----------



## nighttime

I had to screen shot form, having trouble posting pdf


----------



## tincanary

Here we go https://www.michigan.gov/documents/coded_wire_tag_form-PR8550_35853_7.pdf


----------



## Burz

Thank you nighttime. You do alot for the clinton anglers


----------



## tincanary

Burz said:


> Thank you nighttime. You do alot for the clinton anglers


Seriously. I'll bet he could write a book about it. I've never seen anybody with that level of knowledge of a body of water before. Impressive if you ask me.


----------



## cfelo27

Good day on the river. Beautiful chrome and heavy bone!


----------



## Spinorpin124

Anyone want to link up in the morning? I'll be starting at the bends park about 7 30


----------



## cfelo27

*5 minutes of fishing produced this little fella. *


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I'm going on Saturday, and will report. I can almost guarantee a skunk awaits!


----------



## Trout King

TroutFishingBear said:


> I'm going on Saturday, and will report. I can almost guarantee a skunk awaits!


Be confident, I bet you hit a few.


----------



## mfs686

TroutFishingBear said:


> I'm going on Saturday, and will report. I can almost guarantee a skunk awaits!


I'm debating going to the Clinton or driving east to hit rivers on the Alley Sunday. Guess it will depend how I fell when I wake up. Numbers are better east but that 6 hours of driving.....ugh.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

My boss got a 5 or 6 lb steelie but I struck out. Oh well. Least I put bossman on his first ever steelie


----------



## Burz

I'm surprised I havent ran into any eyes yet. Although I havent been fishing the spots where I was getting them lately


----------



## Seleucus

Might try and hit the Clinton tomorrow. Been a minute since I got to go out and fish, praying I won’t get skunked but that is pretty much bound to happen


----------



## nighttime

Went out at 2, fished till 4:30. A friend and I found a couple today. Missed the first, then bit my buddies spawn, second I took on tot


----------



## Tryin2

I plan on being out this afternoon again for a few hours


----------



## nighttime

Yes don’t give up. Get your lures close to covered edges and or under logs. Both fish yesterday were tucked tight to cover. Water is clear but might change afternoon if any runoff has color.


----------



## Tryin2

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Tryin2

nighttime said:


> Yes don’t give up. Get your lures close to covered edges and or under logs. Both fish yesterday were tucked tight to cover. Water is clear but might change afternoon if any runoff has color.


That's what I was planning to go in the afternoon today was hoping a lil color in the water might help me trick one into taking my offerings


----------



## Burz

nighttime said:


> Yes don’t give up. Get your lures close to covered edges and or under logs. Both fish yesterday were tucked tight to cover. Water is clear but might change afternoon if any runoff has color.


Went 2-3 yesterday and 2 of the fish were in nasty cover and the one little dumb one was kinda out in the open. Had to get tricky. 2 on bags and lost one on a tot. Came off the tot quick but saw it come and take a second look a couple of casts later surprisingly. I was standing in a rather unsafe spot and couldn't keep pressure on it.


----------



## nighttime

Burz said:


> Went 2-3 yesterday and 2 of the fish were in nasty cover and the one little dumb one was kinda out in the open. Had to get tricky. 2 on bags and lost one on a tot. Came off the tot quick but saw it come and take a second look a couple of casts later surprisingly. I was standing in a rather unsafe spot and couldn't keep pressure on it.


Very nice! It’s been a good run thus far, and better overall size. Last few have been silver and aggressive. I had a quick stop in today, maybe 45 minutes. Hit hand full select spots in a hurry, 6,8 casts and out. Water has gained decent amount of color but far from dirty, sun was in full force. First spot, a hot one, first cast I feel the fish tap, tap the lure. But won’t take it, second spot, first cast tap, tap. Couldn’t get that one to go ether. Stopped at a spot I like to spawn fish, 6-8 runs, no bites. Checked both bite spots on the way out, no one home. Off to the bus stop.


----------



## Eyecon

Hey guys just wondering if anyone could send me a message to steer me in the right direction. I’ve never been steelhead fishing but I’ve been watching videos and reading as much as possible. I bought a rod and new reel and would love to give it a go on Sunday. Not looking for anyone’s honey hole just where should I go for my first time? Thank you for any help.


----------



## Burz

Eyecon said:


> Hey guys just wondering if anyone could send me a message to steer me in the right direction. I’ve never been steelhead fishing but I’ve been watching videos and reading as much as possible. I bought a rod and new reel and would love to give it a go on Sunday. Not looking for anyone’s honey hole just where should I go for my first time? Thank you for any help.


Gotta cover water. There are tons of accesses. Takes time to learn how to fish each area. It's more of a hunt so to speak. Keep moving around is the best way. Find spots that look fishy and learn the area. It's really the only way. It's a wickedly frustrating game sometimes even for experienced anglers, gotta pay to play really.


----------



## nighttime

Eyecon said:


> Hey guys just wondering if anyone could send me a message to steer me in the right direction. I’ve never been steelhead fishing but I’ve been watching videos and reading as much as possible. I bought a rod and new reel and would love to give it a go on Sunday. Not looking for anyone’s honey hole just where should I go for my first time? Thank you for any help.


Great starter spot, Yates.


----------



## nighttime

If you’re a truly new to this then pick your poison for presentation, lures, floats, fly. Research rigging methods. Go to Yates area and carefully wade. You’ll run into others fishing, check out what their doing without being rude. Many guys will help you out riverside while fishing. Just be respectful, don’t crowd people


----------



## MudaSlay




----------



## Fishingbrit

I moved to the area this week from the UK and as the Clinton River is now my local river, I looked through this entire thread to get some tips on gear, lures and technique. I turned up at Yates this morning not sure what to do and, 5 casts later, got lucky! Not sure when my next fish will be but thanks to everyone for all the advice!


----------



## Eyecon

I appreciate all the tips. I got out this morning. I did not get a bite but still enjoyed the morning. I saw about 8 deer one forky still holding his antlers. I’ll be back (in my terminator voice)


----------



## fishpig

Big spawned out hen I got Sunday. Seems like a lot of the fish that came in early have already spawned.


----------



## nighttime

fishpig said:


> Big spawned out hen I got Sunday. Seems like a lot of the fish that came in early have already spawned.
> View attachment 502031


Old gal coming back from paint, glad she did her thing. Rain has brought fresh chrome


----------



## Burz

I didnt get out this weekend but surprised no news here this weekend . Went 1-2 friday after work. Figured there would be some pics for sure this weekend


----------



## Burz

nighttime said:


> Old gal coming back from paint, glad she did her thing. Rain has brought fresh chrome


I landed a colored up fish didnt get a good look at the one that came off. Was hoping for a spunky chromer Friday after work. No complaints though, I'll be happy with whatever the clinton gives lol


----------



## brian0013

fishpig said:


> Big spawned out hen I got Sunday. Seems like a lot of the fish that came in early have already spawned.
> View attachment 502031


All the winter hold overs were on gravel nw this weekend


----------



## nighttime

Earliest Female I’ve caught on Clinton spiting eggs was February 18th. That was about 8 years ago.


----------



## Albert A

Fishingbrit said:


> I moved to the area this week from the UK and as the Clinton River is now my local river, I looked through this entire thread to get some tips on gear, lures and technique. I turned up at Yates this morning not sure what to do and, 5 casts later, got lucky! Not sure when my next fish will be but thanks to everyone for all the advice!


Yes I've been looking into trying the steelhead thing also. Just something to do , I wanna do the fly rod fishing action. Just something different.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

Just drove by the mouth of the river and saw seagulls flocking the **** out of the entire river and grabbing mouth fulls of fish each dive. baitfish running to spawn?


----------



## fishpig

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Just drove by the mouth of the river and saw seagulls flocking the **** out of the entire river and grabbing mouth fulls of fish each dive. baitfish running to spawn?


Shad die off, happens every year about this time. A couple years ago it was so bad you couldn't ice fish in most of the marinas and canals. You'd drill a hole and dead shad would float up.


----------



## Swampbuckster

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Just drove by the mouth of the river and saw seagulls flocking the **** out of the entire river and grabbing mouth fulls of fish each dive. baitfish running to spawn?


Panic Feeding


----------



## SeekingSteel

fishpig said:


> Big spawned out hen I got Sunday. Seems like a lot of the fish that came in early have already spawned.
> View attachment 502031





fishpig said:


> Big spawned out hen I got Sunday. Seems like a lot of the fish that came in early have already spawned.
> View attachment 502031


Nice meeting you yesterday on the river. Thank you for the spawn bags. Used them all. Missed 3 drops where the bags exploded and then went 1 for 4 on hook ups. Thanks again.


----------



## fishpig

SeekingSteel said:


> Nice meeting you yesterday on the river. Thank you for the spawn bags. Used them all. Missed 3 drops where the bags exploded and then went 1 for 4 on hook ups. Thanks again.


Nice meeting you too. We hit a couple more spots after talking to you but didn't hook any more.


----------



## LoganStaley

Have any of you guys ever fished steelhead on gravel in the clinton river? I'm gonna look this morning. I've not heard any reports of fresh fish yet, just winter fish.


----------



## Decker

I feel since the last rain it’s been very slow to no action at all.


----------



## fishpig

Couple fish from the last few days. It's definitely winding down, saw quite a few fish on gravel two weeks ago but none in the last couple trips.


----------



## No-Bama

Any suckers in there yet? Would like to take my son to screw around with them.


----------



## fishpig

No-Bama said:


> Any suckers in there yet? Would like to take my son to screw around with them.


Plenty of suckers. I got to the parking lot at yates before light this morning and there were already guys lined up at the bridge sucker fishing.


----------



## LoganStaley

Was there even a true spring run? It's been a weird year..


----------



## nighttime

Fish moved Monday stop all winter, February and March were steady. Many fish are gone but still fish in the system most are spawned or spawning. I did get a report from friend about tight chrome hen caught mid river, that was Wednesday.


----------



## fishpig

First fresh fish I've got in a while. Only one







of my last six or seven fish that wasn't a drop back.


----------



## fishpig

Buddy of mine caught this one today. Has to be the most beat up steelie I've ever seen from the Clinton. I've caught some pretty nasty ones in Ohio but never got any that looked that bad here.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

fishpig said:


> Buddy of mine caught this one today. Has to be the most beat up steelie I've ever seen from the Clinton. I've caught some pretty nasty ones in Ohio but never got any that looked that bad here.
> View attachment 514757


She ran waaaayyy up into a trib no doubt. Hope that old warrior makes it back to the lake.


----------



## fishpig

ausable_steelhead said:


> She ran waaaayyy up into a trib no doubt. Hope that old warrior makes it back to the lake.


She's on her way. As bad as she looked she swam off strong.


----------



## nighttime

fishpig said:


> First fresh fish I've got in a while. Only one
> View attachment 514755
> of my last six or seven fish that wasn't a drop back.


Appears to be natural fish, fish isn't more then two years old.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

fishpig said:


> Pretty sure they've already stocked this year, it takes them awhile to update the stocking database. I look at the dates for the year before because they usually drop them around the same time.


10-4


----------



## fishpig

Took a break from the Clinton today and tried another river that I've never fished. The change of scenery was nice and managed to land a couple little guys.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Dang! Found some chrome! Same watershed as the Clinton?


----------



## fishpig

Ricky Bubbles said:


> Dang! Found some chrome! Same watershed as the Clinton?


Nope, did fish the Clinton today though. Went 2 for 4. One bright hen and one beat up dropback.


----------



## Burz

Man makes me want to get my steelhead rods back out.


----------



## Ryan Sweet

Do any of you guys fish the north branch or the Clinton? I’ve been hitting it hard for a couple weeks I’ve seen no steelhead from 29 mile all the way to 26. Always wanted to catch a steelhead never could find them in my area


----------



## fishpig

Ryan Sweet said:


> Do any of you guys fish the north branch or the Clinton? I’ve been hitting it hard for a couple weeks I’ve seen no steelhead from 29 mile all the way to 26. Always wanted to catch a steelhead never could find them in my area


I used to fish it a lot and I've only hooked one ever. The upper stretches of it is pretty good for smallmouth.


----------



## Ryan Sweet

Alright thanks, seems like I gotta go way south are their any parks around Mount Clemens i can fish before it gets too late?


----------



## fishpig

Ryan Sweet said:


> Alright thanks, seems like I gotta go way south are their any parks around Mount Clemens i can fish before it gets too late?


You don't need to go that far down river. Stick to the main branch, there's just not many steelies in the north branch.


----------



## Ryan Sweet

Thanks maybe tomorrow I’ll have a fish posted on here


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Got to today and fished from the banks. Took in one 6-7" brook trout (wild) and 1 6-7" rainbow trout (planted).


----------



## nighttime

fishpig said:


> You don't need to go that far down river. Stick to the main branch, there's just not many steelies in the north branch.





Ricky Bubbles said:


> Got to today and fished from the banks. Took in one 6-7" brook trout (wild) and 1 6-7" rainbow trout (planted).


At just over 40 miles long north branch is considered a warm water shed but does have a wild population of brook trout in its very upper reaches, mostly above Almont area. Shouldn’t be any steel plants as it been years that supplemental stocks have took place there. Only real access wolcott mill area, bush wacking no real trail. 
Macomb County is currently working on a flood/ drainage plan for the north branch and would like to increase access in and around wolcott mill park and in Romeo. Macomb Township was mentioned but county doesn’t own much except for easements. 

Macomb County is currently looking for input on access areas that would or could be productive for future anglers. Really a trail though wolcott would be best in my eyes. Please share any input here on site as I’ll be emailing any thoughts to Macomb county planning commission director this summer.


----------



## tincanary

I can think of a few spots along the Macomb Orchard Trail they can put in access points to the North Branch and the various creeks that it crosses. The far northern reaches look like great trout water, but it all runs through private property.


----------



## Ryan Sweet

I have a few honey holes for nice brook trout around Almont my thing is screw the dinks and let’s go to the big drink and get a whopper steelhead.


----------



## nighttime

Sorely the lack of public land through most of its length makes it hard. Pushing for a gravel or maintained trail through the mill park is practically as it provides public access. Those dinks are very special as there’s only handful of those opportunities in southeast Michigan. As fishpig mentioned steel is much more available in main branch, typically fishable numbers are from mid November through April. December, through March being best most times. This year the run has been good.


----------



## Beagleboy2004

What are the size limits for keeping trout out of the Clinton?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## psycodad

Huron clinton


nighttime said:


> At just over 40 miles long north branch is considered a warm water shed but does have a wild population of brook trout in its very upper reaches, mostly above Almont area. Shouldn’t be any steel plants as it been years that supplemental stocks have took place there. Only real access wolcott mill area, bush wacking no real trail.
> Macomb County is currently working on a flood/ drainage plan for the north branch and would like to increase access in and around wolcott mill park and in Romeo. Macomb Township was mentioned but county doesn’t own much except for easements.
> 
> Macomb County is currently looking for input on access areas that would or could be productive for future anglers. Really a trail though wolcott would be best in my eyes. Please share any input here on site as I’ll be emailing any thoughts to Macomb county planning commission director this summer.


Huron Clinton metroparks own the water front on the north branch from 26 mile up to almost 31 mile. It is really nice water with good grade and gravel. One would think they would push for a plant. It would divert some pressure off the main branch.


----------



## Ryan Sweet

Went out today used i think a #1 mepps spinner caught a few small fish nothing big.


----------



## Fishndude

If you pinch the barbs down on your hooks, those little guys will stand a lot better chance of returning as 6# - 10# Steelhead in a couple years.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Hey all, just thought I'd drop a message here. 

I was out on the the River Bends Park (off Ryan Rd.) on Tuesday and seem to have dropped my carrier of fishing line. There were three spools of expensive fluorocarbon on it (4, 8 and 12lb) and an Orvis line clipper. Didn't go too far down the trail, maybe about .25-.5 miles in. Was in and out of the water.

If anyone sees it, I'd love to recoup it!


----------



## Kong Davis

Hot n' Tot indeed! Don't forget your 200 lb leader and ball bearing swivels for the death rolls.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Let's just call Troy Landry and get it over with already...too bad he is in Louisiana...I guess for Michigan, of anyone I know, I'd call Swampbuckster...C'mon man!!! We need to hear from you on what to do.


----------



## RWsteal

looks like someone will be getting gator skin shoes, purse, and wallet for Christmas!! hahaha but in all seriousness. in this day the fact that there has been multiple sightings and not one person had a phone in hand to get a video.. I call it bogus


----------



## RWsteal

Last year I was able to fish the fall couple days a week this year is going to be extremely tough to get out because of virtual learning, having a 4 month old baby and my wife under going treatments. Has anyone been out to the river yet since the temps have been cooling down?


----------



## Swampbuckster

TroutFishingBear said:


> Let's just call Troy Landry and get it over with already...too bad he is in Louisiana...I guess for Michigan, of anyone I know, I'd call Swampbuckster...C'mon man!!! We need to hear from you on what to do.


The only reptiles we come across as nuisance animals are snakes! Large glue traps inside of a dark box with a cotton ball and a drop or two of mouse urine in the center. That would be a helluva glue trap though!!!


----------



## Kong Davis

Crockness Monster


----------



## nighttime

RWsteal said:


> Last year I was able to fish the fall couple days a week this year is going to be extremely tough to get out because of virtual learning, having a 4 month old baby and my wife under going treatments. Has anyone been out to the river yet since the temps have been cooling down?


Not saying it’s total witch hunt because sometimes an early one or two show up but might take you serious foot work and effort to find steel. Mid late October can be few to fish for but November is best time to start in southeast. Take what you can get with your situation.


----------



## RWsteal

nighttime said:


> Not saying it’s total witch hunt because sometimes an early one or two show up but might take you serious foot work and effort to find steel. Mid late October can be few to fish for but November is best time to start in southeast. Take what you can get with your situation.


That’s pretty much what I have gathered past couple of years. We moved from CA two years ago(best move ever) I had them figured out in CA. Going to take a couple more years to get them dialed


----------



## tincanary

RWsteal said:


> That’s pretty much what I have gathered past couple of years. We moved from CA two years ago(best move ever) I had them figured out in CA. Going to take a couple more years to get them dialed


Welcome to fishing paradise. Those of us that have spent a lot of time in this state are often spoiled by how good the fishing can be and take other states for granted. There's more good freshwater fishing here than anywhere else in the country.


----------



## Kong Davis

Been fishing the Clinton and Paint Creek. Water is cooler, and the trout are getting more active than a couple weeks ago. Another 10 degrees and I'll be pulling out waders. 

Don't think the water is cold enough yet.

I think I'm headed down stream early next week. Will update then.


----------



## Kong Davis

Over the weekend I hit River Woods over on Squirrel, and the water is definitely cooling down. Hit Paint Creek before it closed: it's the same as expected. Also hit River bends on Ryan and it's getting colder there. Didn't see any bigs off of Ryan. Also checked further down by North Clinton Park, water is getting colder there for sure. Didn't see Crockness-Monster... dang it.

Good luck. Have fun.


----------



## TimH

Thank you for the update and glad you didn't come across the infamous Crockness-Monster! This will be my first year fishing the Clinton River, so I have been researching and reading as much information as I can. I've been and still am a bass fisherman and used to dread winter. It wasn't until i started reading about fishing the Clinton river in the late fall and winter that it even crossed my mind as decent option. I'm hoping to catch some steelhead, but what has me the most excited is being able just get outdoors and do some fishing in the colder months. Catching fish will just be a bonus.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

TimH said:


> Thank you for the update and glad you didn't come across the infamous Crockness-Monster! This will be my first year fishing the Clinton River, so I have been researching and reading as much information as I can. I've been and still am a bass fisherman and used to dread winter. It wasn't until i started reading about fishing the Clinton river in the late fall and winter that it even crossed my mind as decent option. I'm hoping to catch some steelhead, but what has me the most excited is being able just get outdoors and do some fishing in the colder months. Catching fish will just be a bonus.


You wont catch many at all. Not even 1 steelie a trip avg, if you are a good fisherman in the Clinton. Just live that 20 degree morning to its fullest. My game is to drink an energy drink on the drive. Drink a beer when I get there, and wet wade thru December. I end the day at 1 or 2 with a steelie or numb legs. Have fun


----------



## The Terminator

Hire 


RWsteal said:


> That’s pretty much what I have gathered past couple of years. We moved from CA two years ago(best move ever) I had them figured out in CA. Going to take a couple more years to get them dialed


a steelhead guide and fish the Grand or Manistee. Nov 15 is a great day, we often go during Thanksgiving week


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

Anyone else notice the steelhead plant increase this year? they Jumped up from the normal 27K plant to 34K plant this year. Anyone know if this is just a one off year, or they planning on increasing the Clinton rivers plants for ongoing years? Either way, i am happy DNR put a little more love in our river.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

How many years after being stocked until they return and are the typical 3-7 lb range? Do they typically return more than once? Any DNR studies/reports or first-hand knowledge of this?


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

TroutFishingBear said:


> How many years after being stocked until they return and are the typical 3-7 lb range? Do they typically return more than once? Any DNR studies/reports or first-hand knowledge of this?


Typically it's 2-4 years they return to spawn, but our diet of steelhead is mostly insects and some gobies and smelt compared to their relatives in lake Michigan which is mostly alewives and insects. This can lead to a slower growth speed. I'd say 3 years in the lake before it hits the streams to reproduce. got it from Michigan Sea grant presentation @ 35:30 time. Worth the watch


----------



## nighttime

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Anyone else notice the steelhead plant increase this year? they Jumped up from the normal 27K plant to 34K plant this year. Anyone know if this is just a one off year, or they planning on increasing the Clinton rivers plants for ongoing years? Either way, i am happy DNR put a little more love in our river.


A few of us locals on occasion email and talk with local biologist. For several years we’ve knocking on their door for more stocking and locally it’s something biologist is pursuing. It’s not as easy as just asking especially during fin clip research. For most part stocking is at a lock around the state. I was digging for email but must have erased it, but during one of the emails I had asked about belle river and why they still stock it as it’s very low number and mostly a slow moving warm ditch, reply was to mostly supplement SCR. Talking with him about what real access it has and low potential for the stocks, I’d mentioned moving them to Clinton or black. Reply was it’s something to look into, and looks like they made the right choice. Clinton has 10 fold the access and most likely much better survival rate for stocks. Plus good amount of Clinton fish most likely travel through SCR, highly doubt all fish end up in Erie but that’s how it’s managed.


----------



## nighttime

Plenty of one and two year old fish hit the river along with adult fish 3 and 4, steelhead can return more than once.


----------



## Swampbuckster

TroutFishingBear said:


> How many years after being stocked until they return and are the typical 3-7 lb range? Do they typically return more than once? Any DNR studies/reports or first-hand knowledge of this?


From what I've researched, Erie steelhead planted in the Hurion are in a completely different league compared to the other GL plants. From memory, Huron river steelhead matured and grew much quicker because of the abundance of food and overall warmer water temps. On the flip side, the migration across Erie from the steelheads summer grounds towards the Huron and then back out limits the return rate of multi-year spawning class of fish. Wish I could find the study again, as it was very interesting.


----------



## mfs686

Swampbuckster said:


> From what I've researched, Erie steelhead planted in the Hurion are in a completely different league compared to the other GL plants. From memory, Huron river steelhead matured and grew much quicker because of the abundance of food and overall warmer water temps. On the flip side, the migration across Erie from the steelheads summer grounds towards the Huron and then back out limits the return rate of multi-year spawning class of fish. Wish I could find the study again, as it was very interesting.


I always wondered how many of the Huron plants mingle with the OH and PA plants on the North Shore and find their way back to the OH and PA rivers instead of the Huron. 

With the border closed this year I'm curious to see what the returns are like since the fished weren't pounded like they normally are all summer. From what I have been hearing so far some bigger fish are being caught in Ohio.


----------



## nighttime

I wonder how many Clinton plants actually go Erie? Bad thing is no coded wire tags for Erie management units.


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> I always wondered how many of the Huron plants mingle with the OH and PA plants on the North Shore and find their way back to the OH and PA rivers instead of the Huron


Well that's easy, all but two


----------



## michcats




----------



## michcats

Huron river 2 sundays ago they are around just not consistent


----------



## The Terminator

michcats said:


> Huron river 2 sundays ago they are around just not consistent


On spawn ?


----------



## The Terminator

Walked the Clinton from Yates to about a mile down- about 100 yards past the island. Drifted a fresh spawn bag through most of the holes. Nothing going on...maybe still early?


----------



## nighttime

Water is very low and fishing is going to be very day to day until we get some adequate rain. Some are around, very spread out and low numbers over all.


----------



## The Terminator

nighttime said:


> Water is very low and fishing is going to be very day to day until we get some adequate rain. Some are around, very spread out and low numbers over all.


Thanks...do you think those that are present are primarily in the lower stretches of the river?


----------



## nighttime

Really can be any stretch at this point. Not sure about above yet probably need rain for that. It’s a cover water game, as low as the water is I hit every dark spot, log jam, bend I see.


----------



## The Terminator

nighttime said:


> Really can be any stretch at this point. Not sure about above yet probably need rain for that. It’s a cover water game, as low as the water is I hit every dark spot, log jam, bend I see.


Thanks...i did same...5 or 6 drifts than move on. Discovered a leak in my waders


----------



## michcats

Gold ko wobbler


----------



## on a call

Gabe T said:


> Lol that is the most ******** article I’ve ever read


You should go set up some lines for him Gabe ! 

Alligator on !! grab the net.


----------



## The Terminator

michcats said:


> Gold ko wobbler


Thanks....yep, the gold and orange KO is one of my “go too’s” for Steel in Lexington and Sanilac


----------



## nighttime

I took a look on way home, never casted as leaves were thick. Not complete mud but dirty. Nice rise we’ve been due for


----------



## troutbum248

nighttime said:


> I took a look on way home, never casted as leaves were thick. Not complete mud but dirty. Nice rise we’ve been due for
> View attachment 591009


woooo hoooo!


----------



## Zkovach1175

I’ve never fished it but I think I’m gonna check it out Saturday and will report back.


----------



## Zkovach1175

Well not much to talk about yet. Water seems low and never saw a fish down there. I did find another access spot which I’ll head to next time. Yates cider mill was insane!!!! Whenever that shuts down I’ll go back lol


----------



## LoganStaley

Caught this hen out of the clinton today. Pretty sure it's a chinook. Adipose fin was clipped. I believe canada stocks kings in huron still.


----------



## nighttime

Yes king, several reports of them last couple weeks


----------



## michcats

Nice i was at lexington all day floating skein and throwing everything and only had 2 bites pry should have tried clinton


----------



## nighttime

LoganStaley said:


> Caught this hen out of the clinton today. Pretty sure it's a chinook. Adipose fin was clipped. I believe canada stocks kings in huron still.


Pretty sure your right about clip being Canadian. Found one dead two years ago below Yates. Clipped also


----------



## The Terminator

nighttime said:


> Pretty sure your right about clip being Canadian. Found one dead two years ago below Yates. Clipped also


Sarnia Blue Water anglers stocks them. Couple also caught in Lexington harbor in last 3 weeks. Fluke catches, not a fishery one can target. I caught an 8 lb King trolling out of Sanilac in June...not a common catch


----------



## SJC

The Terminator said:


> Sarnia Blue Water anglers stocks them. Couple also caught in Lexington harbor in last 3 weeks. Fluke catches, not a fishery one can target. I caught an 8 lb King trolling out of Sanilac in June...not a common catch


I believe that these plants are not clipped. At least that's what I've been told. My buddy caught a clipped king in Lexington a couple years ago and turned the head in. It was planted in northern lake Huron, Swan river.


----------



## nighttime

could be either. It your right about swan.


----------



## LoganStaley

nighttime said:


> Pretty sure your right about clip being Canadian. Found one dead two years ago below Yates. Clipped also


Was very surprised to see a fin clipped. Surprised to find the salmon in general. Based on what I've read Ontario gets a lot of wild kings in lake huron. Plus a bit of stocking of course. They don't get nearly as big as lake Michigan kings but they still push 20 and sometimes bigger. (Based on some pictures and articles.) Does the MI DNR clip the fins on kings?


----------



## SJC

LoganStaley said:


> Was very surprised to see a fin clipped. Surprised to find the salmon in general. Based on what I've read Ontario gets a lot of wild kings in lake huron. Plus a bit of stocking of course. They don't get nearly as big as lake Michigan kings but they still push 20 and sometimes bigger. (Based on some pictures and articles.) Does the MI DNR clip the fins on kings?


All US chinook plants in lakes Michigan and Huron are clipped.


----------



## Fishndude

I was in Alpena a couple weeks ago, and saw quite a few Kings jumping, and rolling below 9th St dam. I also saw some really large hens spawning, watching off the bridge. Probably 20# fish, before their tails turned white. It was good to see Kings there, again. I talked to a local guy I used to know, and he said a handful of Cohos had been caught to-date, and there were some Atlantics around. But not large numbers of either. This is the year the planted Cohos should be returning in force. Perhaps the run is happening now, or yet to come. It would be sad if there wasn't a noticeable return from the plant they made a couple years ago. 

The water was super-high, compared to what we got used to after 2000. I considered taking my motorized river boat up there, to fish the dead water in front of the flood gates. But it was a long drive from our cabin, and I wasn't really interested in fighting Boot Kings. Where we used to wade up, is probably at least 5 feet deep, right now. The high water should be fantastic for spring Walleye spawning, and hatching.


----------



## The Terminator

Checked the fin on my Sanilac King...not clipped- wild or Ontario stocked


SJC said:


> All US chinook plants in lakes Michigan and Huron are clipped.


thanks...btw, checked my of the Sanilac King...not clippe


----------



## LoganStaley

Pretty cool to still have kings around. Some is better than none in southeast Michigan!


----------



## seabass810

Dont some schools have programs that put kings in the Clinton. Not sure if they would be clipped though


----------



## SJC

seabass810 said:


> Dont some schools have programs that put kings in the Clinton. Not sure if they would be clipped though


I believe there was some Salmon in the Classroom plants and they would be clipped.


----------



## Aidan Zubak

Hey guys I was planning on trying for some steelhead next week. I like to use blue fox spinners. What size do you guys recommend?


----------



## Fishndude

Sorry, the Kings I saw where in Alpena, in the Thunder Bay River. Likely some strays from the plants @ Rogers City/Swan Creek. But probably some naturally spawned fish, too.


----------



## nighttime

No clips on salmon in classroom is what biologists told me that was couple years ago when I found ad clip hen king dead. Also said no clipped salmon stocked in Clinton. Now I don’t think last year’s salmon in classroom actually made it in river. Also hard to find numbers as they’ve increased. 2018 was around couple thousand, the most ever raised in local classrooms. Judging by the photo’s in articles different locations were used.
Although the mass marking program for steelhead and salmon was largely first focused on king salmon with all stocked kings being clipped that has changed some. With a lot more info gained on chinooks in Great Lakes the program is heavily focused on steelhead and not clipping all kings but quite a few.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Aidan Zubak said:


> Hey guys I was planning on trying for some steelhead next week. I like to use blue fox spinners. What size do you guys recommend?


I like #3 or #4 blue fox, and they are the best spinners (Panther martins second). There are more accomplished steelhead anglers than me though, to say the least, so I'd like to hear from them as well!


----------



## AdamBradley

Metro west Steelheaders sponsors a handful of salmon in the classroom programs. I forget the exact count, but we had 4-5 schools each raise and release 100-150 each in 2018. Little less in 2017 and 2019 from memory. 2020 of course was a bit more of a bust but a smaller number was still released. None of the salmon in the classroom are clipped. There are at least a couple other classrooms that we don’t sponsor that release in the Clinton as well. I’m not privy to their counts but they also wouldn’t be clipped.


----------



## Kong Davis

I've only used spinners out west in Idaho and Oregon. You can catch'm on pretty much any size, but #3 & #4s will match well to the Clinton's currents and eddy lines well. My experience is that any spinner brand works. I'll try a few different spinners today after I crank for a while.


----------



## Kong Davis

Good day on the water despite conditions. Met a fella using spawn bags and he said it was slow, so I downsized everything before I started.#2s were the ticket; #3s woulda prolly worked too, but I didn't get any lunkers today. #4s gotta burn too fast for the slow bite. Mebbe when it picks up they'll work. 
I only had a couple bites, so I can't say what colors or brands really worked.


----------



## Aidan Zubak

I'm going to go out on Monday. I'll let you guys know how it goes. Hopefully my dad and I can pull one out


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

Got on the river yesterday for 30 minutes after cleaning all the leaves at my fathers house. Spoke to some guys and they mentioned someone pulled one out earlier yesterday at Yates. Looks like they’re starting to trickle in. This snow/cold should move things around, and hopefully not just the leaves


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

So let me ask y'all this. On a river that's difficult like the Clinton, are you guys sight fishing and / or spotting the steelhead and trout, or blinding fishing the holes, pools, runs, etc? Do you guys actually see trout or steelhead in the river before you cast to them?

I've always basically fished "blind" but not sure if I'm wasting my time and if I should try spotting the trout / steelhead before casting to them, or just fishing the deep, dark spots. 

Any input appreciated.


----------



## tincanary

Ricky Bubbles said:


> So let me ask y'all this. On a river that's difficult like the Clinton, are you guys sight fishing and / or spotting the steelhead and trout, or blinding fishing the holes, pools, runs, etc? Do you guys actually see trout or steelhead in the river before you cast to them?
> 
> I've always basically fished "blind" but not sure if I'm wasting my time and if I should try spotting the trout / steelhead before casting to them, or just fishing the deep, dark spots.
> 
> Any input appreciated.


I've sight fished them on light tackle on a few occasions but I usually look for the deeper and darker pools. Most of the time when I see one, it's cruising to another hole somewhere. The Clinton isn't a river you want to devote too much time to a single hole. If you don't hook up within 5 or 10 casts, move on to the next.


----------



## Burz

I've never seen a steelhead before I make a cast. If an area looks fishy I fish it. Clinton is tough. I heard someone say on here before that it takes 40 hours of fishing to get a bite.


----------



## Burz

If you are new to the river demonstrating patience is critical. There are steelhead in there but it requires work and time. Stick and move is the way but also be confident that you have "covered" the area before moving


----------



## tincanary

Burz said:


> I've never seen a steelhead before I make a cast. If an area looks fishy I fish it. Clinton is tough. I heard someone say on here before that it takes 40 hours of fishing to get a bite.


Plus bites do come easier once you familiarize yourself with the river. There are some holes that can be more consistent than others. If you fish the Clinton only a handful of times, you're going to be disappointed, but if you put the time in, it gets more enjoyable.


----------



## Burz

tincanary said:


> Plus bites do come easier once you familiarize yourself with the river. There are some holes that can be more consistent than others. If you fish the Clinton only a handful of times, you're going to be disappointed, but if you put the time in, it gets more enjoyable.


Very true. Also take into consideration that the river can change after a blow out etc and to not get hung up on a "go to" spot. Ive wasted countless hours in areas that I've had success before that changed after a big rain or from one year to the next. If the clinton was easy to fish it might not be as rewarding to finally feel that headshake.


----------



## Aidan Zubak

Update: went to Dodge park with my dad on Monday afternoon for a few hours. Didn’t see anything except a bunch of leaves. Water was crystal clear and weather is beautiful. But no fish


----------



## Lamarsh

Hi all. I've only fished the Clinton once, and it was really to learn how to cast my switch rod since you really need moving water to properly make a spey cast.

Just wondering if I'm wasting my time using flies on the Clinton. I do better on the Huron with plugs, but wanted to give flies a try. I have heard people like floating / pinning, but wasn't sure if people were using spawn bags or drifting flies with those setups. I've never tried pinning, but borrowed a buddy's setup and wanted to try it out and practice it, and figured the Clinton would be a decent place to try it out. Never had a ton of interest in the technique until I started tying my own flies, and now I'm curious to try them with a pin rig just due to the fact that it seems you can get longer and more controlled drifts.


----------



## fisheater

I’m not a fly fisherman but I’m pretty sure when it gets colder guys run Euro nymphs on pin rigs. 
Good luck


----------



## Lamarsh

fisheater said:


> I’m not a fly fisherman but I’m pretty sure when it gets colder guys run Euro nymphs on pin rigs.
> Good luck


Thanks! Been tying a bunch of stuff like that lately and that has me wanting to try a pin setup. Bought all the floats, shot and line and borrowed a buddy's pin rod and reel and going to give it a shot and see if I want to buy a setup. Lots of people claim it's boring, but any method that will put stuff I tied in front of a fish has got my attention. Watched a buddy do it about a year ago and was amazed with how long of drifts you can get with that technique. Funny how fly fishing purists poo poo it.


----------



## TripleB1986

Lamarsh said:


> Thanks! Been tying a bunch of stuff like that lately and that has me wanting to try a pin setup. Bought all the floats, shot and line and borrowed a buddy's pin rod and reel and going to give it a shot and see if I want to buy a setup. Lots of people claim it's boring, but any method that will put stuff I tied in front of a fish has got my attention. Watched a buddy do it about a year ago and was amazed with how long of drifts you can get with that technique. Funny how fly fishing purists poo poo it.


Lamarsh, are you Josh? If so, this is Brad B. I run a bait casting rig to float, and keep my thumb on an open bail during the drift. It doesn’t work quite as perfectly as a pin, but it’s dang close.


----------



## nighttime

Nymphs and stones, also glo bugs Snelled or tied will take fish on any river around the state. With recent temperatures if I fly fished would probably swing till water cools bit. Then indicator when winter sets in. Hardware of all sort takes fish anywhere also but is very popular in southeast due to lack of spawning salmon. Today is big blow and one of the last big pushes of leaves river will see, so soon I’ll focus in more. Stopped yesterday after dropping kids off at school, quickie 30 minutes. Lost one after few head shakes. Good luck!


----------



## tincanary

TripleB1986 said:


> Lamarsh, are you Josh? If so, this is Brad B. I run a bait casting rig to float, and keep my thumb on an open bail during the drift. It doesn’t work quite as perfectly as a pin, but it’s dang close.


You ran into me a couple weeks back throwing spoons. Stinks we got skunked lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear

nighttime said:


> Stopped yesterday after dropping kids off at school, quickie 30 minutes. Lost one after few head shakes. Good luck!


 Nighttime knows some honey holes, clearly. Not the first time ive read a post where he stopped off after work or dropping the kids off and got into one within 20-30 min.


----------



## RWsteal

There has definitely been some salmon in the Clinton this year. Im pretty sure I hooked one, and I also found one dead in the river. I have a picture but can't figure out how to post it.


----------



## tincanary

RWsteal said:


> There has definitely been some salmon in the Clinton this year. Im pretty sure I hooked one, and I also found one dead in the river. I have a picture but can't figure out how to post it.


When you post a reply, there's a button that says upload a file. If you're doing it from your phone, just browse until you see it and post her up.


----------



## RWsteal

tincanary said:


> When you post a reply, there's a button that says upload a file. If you're doing it from your phone, just browse until you see it and post her up.



Wouldn’t work from my computer but worked on my phone.


----------



## nighttime

TroutFishingBear said:


> Nighttime knows some honey holes, clearly. Not the first time ive read a post where he stopped off after work or dropping the kids off and got into one within 20-30 min.


First time I hooked something at that location. It was an access I knew the water just have dedicated time there much. One spot looks very fishy. Family keeps me busy so I don’t get several hours like I used to, a lot of quick stops. Luckily I have 8-10 access points with in 10-15 minutes from me. Also
I grew up riding bikes steps away from where I catch fish. Not kidding the last 12-15 years I have almost 25,000 hours into hiking and fishing the Clinton river. Great parks give excellent access. Seen this guy that morning


----------



## BeanOFish

Lamarsh said:


> Hi all. I've only fished the Clinton once, and it was really to learn how to cast my switch rod since you really need moving water to properly make a spey cast.
> 
> Just wondering if I'm wasting my time using flies on the Clinton. I do better on the Huron with plugs, but wanted to give flies a try. I have heard people like floating / pinning, but wasn't sure if people were using spawn bags or drifting flies with those setups. I've never tried pinning, but borrowed a buddy's setup and wanted to try it out and practice it, and figured the Clinton would be a decent place to try it out. Never had a ton of interest in the technique until I started tying my own flies, and now I'm curious to try them with a pin rig just due to the fact that it seems you can get longer and more controlled drifts.


Fly's work on the Clinton, but in terms of what to throw on it, the river does fish a little differently than most tribs. I tend to fish the Clinton similar to the way that I do when I head to Ohio and PA in terms of flies. For swinging flies I tend to use things that resemble a sculpin/goby or an emerald shiner (main forage for the fish in lake Erie), and then black leeches with copper and olive flash. If you're running an indicator, nymphing, etc... don't over think it, hare's ear, caddis, and a stone fly or two. Egg patterns, crystal eggs, crystal meth, sucker spawn, and some rag eggs (pink, peach, cheese, and orange are my go to colors in all egg patterns on the Clinton, and chartreuse when it's stained).


----------



## tincanary

nighttime said:


> First time I hooked something at that location. It was an access I knew the water just have dedicated time there much. One spot looks very fishy. Family keeps me busy so I don’t get several hours like I used to, a lot of quick stops. Luckily I have 8-10 access points with in 10-15 minutes from me. Also
> I grew up riding bikes steps away from where I catch fish. Not kidding the last 12-15 years I have almost 25,000 hours into hiking and fishing the Clinton river. Great parks give excellent access. Seen this guy that morning
> View attachment 601209


The park system on the Clinton is pretty expansive. You can take a trail from Clinton River/Schoenherr all the way to Yates. Granted, much of it is dirt once you are upstream of River Bends, but it's nifty how they're all interconnected. At one time there was a bridge that crossed the river by Yates dam which got you into Bloomer, but they took it down a long time ago.


----------



## Lamarsh

TripleB1986 said:


> Lamarsh, are you Josh? If so, this is Brad B.


You found me brother! LOL



nighttime said:


> Nymphs and stones, also glo bugs





BeanOFish said:


> Fly's work on the Clinton, but in terms of what to throw on it, the river does fish a little differently than most tribs. I tend to fish the Clinton similar to the way that I do when I head to Ohio and PA in terms of flies. For swinging flies I tend to use things that resemble a sculpin/goby or an emerald shiner (main forage for the fish in lake Erie), and then black leeches with copper and olive flash. If you're running an indicator, nymphing, etc... don't over think it, hare's ear, caddis, and a stone fly or two. Egg patterns, crystal eggs, crystal meth, sucker spawn, and some rag eggs (pink, peach, cheese, and orange are my go to colors in all egg patterns on the Clinton, and chartreuse when it's stained).


Exactly what I needed to know, and just a little confidence that bugs like that can work. I do like throwing hardware and know it's often more effective, but I really want to get some of the crap I tied out there and practice some drifting techniques, both pinning and euro nymphing if there's some good spots to try that. You get to the point in your angling experience where you just want to catch fish the way you want to catch them rather than just catch any fish. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## TripleB1986

tincanary said:


> You ran into me a couple weeks back throwing spoons. Stinks we got skunked lol


I remember, Bob! I’m sure it won’t be the last time.


----------



## Aidan Zubak

Any fish in the system? Planning on trying tomorrow at river bends


----------



## Zkovach1175

Aidan Zubak said:


> Any fish in the system? Planning on trying tomorrow at river bends


anything to report ? I may head out today.


----------



## RWsteal

Zkovach1175 said:


> anything to report ? I may head out today.


there's some fish in the system. not many but there are some. hopefully the rain may bring some more in.


----------



## Zkovach1175

RWsteal said:


> there's some fish in the system. not many but there are some. hopefully the rain may bring some more in.


I’ve only been there once. This time of year is there a better starting spot than Yates?


----------



## RWsteal

Zkovach1175 said:


> I’ve only been there once. This time of year is there a better starting spot than Yates?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yates gets a lot of pressure, but the access is as easy as it gets. Riverbend has good access as well. they could be anywhere in the river right now. I tried checking the flows this morning but the gauge is down for some reason.


----------



## nighttime

It’s been relatively dry last 6 weeks which hurts the start of fall fishing. Despite lack of rain few have came in with every weather change just really have to work for them. All sections have a fish or two around.
This rain will surely help. The graph peaked last night and dropped quickly, guessing from the stuff pelting of my windows yesterday that the rise in water and wind have it dirty.


----------



## Lamarsh

I wonder if the strong S and SE winds pushed water into the river. I know that can have an affect on other rivers, not sure about the Clinton tho.


----------



## Fishndude

Yeah, heavy weather/waves often bring pushes of Steelhead into rivers, in the fall.


----------



## nighttime

Yup the whole state been waiting on this front to improve fishing. I’d been out for a quickie today but know it takes good day or two for Clinton to clean up from debris. Level is good and dropping so I’d think game on!


----------



## Burz

I've noticed new (assuming everyone didn't get new wading boots) and more footprints. Im happy people are enjoying the river but please let's not trash the place. Last time I went out I saw some angler garbage just flagrantly left or thrown on the bank. Stuff happens to us all like getting stuck in a tree or something falling out of a pocket or vest etc. Every time I go out I try and grab one or two things out of trees, out of the water or off of the ground that anglers leave. Even though its an urban fishery its a nice escape that should be respected. If the new guy or gal on the river sees garbage everywhere its more likely that he or she will add to it. Every little bit helps. Thanks all......c'mon rain, blow the river out and bring in the chrome


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Burz said:


> I've noticed new (assuming everyone didn't get new wading boots) and more footprints. Im happy people are enjoying the river but please let's not trash the place. Last time I went out I saw some angler garbage just flagrantly left or thrown on the bank. Stuff happens to us all like getting stuck in a tree or something falling out of a pocket or vest etc. Every time I go out I try and grab one or two things out of trees, out of the water or off of the ground that anglers leave. Even though its an urban fishery its a nice escape that should be respected. If the new guy or gal on the river sees garbage everywhere its more likely that he or she will add to it. Every little bit helps. Thanks all......c'mon rain, blow the river out and bring in the chrome


Thank you for noticing this problem and addressing it, I’m hoping this rain brings in a good run of fresh fish In curious if yk know what the best fly choice is in thinking about drifting a egg fly.


----------



## Lenox

Burz said:


> I've noticed new (assuming everyone didn't get new wading boots) and more footprints. Im happy people are enjoying the river but please let's not trash the place. Last time I went out I saw some angler garbage just flagrantly left or thrown on the bank. Stuff happens to us all like getting stuck in a tree or something falling out of a pocket or vest etc. Every time I go out I try and grab one or two things out of trees, out of the water or off of the ground that anglers leave. Even though its an urban fishery its a nice escape that should be respected. If the new guy or gal on the river sees garbage everywhere its more likely that he or she will add to it. Every little bit helps. Thanks all......c'mon rain, blow the river out and bring in the chrome


I agree Burz. I even clip my tag ends into my waders. Maybe that's a little overboard but I believe in leaving nothing but footprints.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Clinton is having a great run so far I’ve seen about 12 fish caught so far and I pulled one out of a hole all the way up river at innovations hills about ten minutes above the dam very excited for more chrome action this year might put down the hardware and pick up the fly rod.


----------



## Burz

Yep I do the same with the tag ends. And as far as flies go I wouldn't have the first clue. Maybe someone else who fly fishes will chime in soon


----------



## nighttime

Lenox said:


> I agree Burz. I even clip my tag ends into my waders. Maybe that's a little overboard but I believe in leaving nothing but footprints.


Some spots I don’t even leave footprints, maybe tip toes....


----------



## Lenox

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Clinton is having a great run so far I’ve seen about 12 fish caught so far and I pulled one out of a hole all the way up river at innovations hills about ten minutes above the dam very excited for more chrome action this year might put down the hardware and pick up the fly rod.


I did not know steelies ran that far up. How many dams do they have to clear to get that far?


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Lenox said:


> I did not know steelies ran that far up. How many dams do they have to clear to get that far?


Neither did I was taking a break from the chrome and catching some browns and got a steelie


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

So I live on the Clinton in Harrison township and I go chromer fishing at yates and I was thinking the steelies gotta run through the Clinton by me too get there do you think it would be worth fishing for them over here while there running or no


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> So I live on the Clinton in Harrison township and I go chromer fishing at yates and I was thinking the steelies gotta run through the Clinton by me too get there do you think it would be worth fishing for them over here while there running or no


I pretty much wanna know where’s the closest spot worth steelhead fishing too the mouth thank you


----------



## Whales

I t


Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Would it be worth trout fishing the north if so what part


I Think if you fish the North Branch it's going to be about timing. Your going to have to know when they are there and do alot of searching. There is nice water between 29 mile rd. Through Wolcott all the way up to 32 mile. There's a few access spots roadsides, dead end roads where an old bridge is out. I only fish it in the summer.I would stick with the main branch anywhere from Dodge park to To Rochester. Nighttime does pretty good in the Clinton and other places for Steelies... maybe he has some advice. Alot of rivers around are starting to see a few Steelies again Clinton, Belle, Pine, Black. I think the Clinton is your best bet around here. I fish all these rivers, just not for Trout usually. I think for the Steelies you got to put in some work, temperature and timing. The Clinton and Black are the only 2 I catch Trout in. I got one in the Belle 15 years ago maybe more...but it was a planted fish.


----------



## nighttime

Downstream from Yates fishing has improved since plugging up by pass. Bunch have made it up stream from there also. One can really pick any access and if conditions or favorable it possible to catch steelhead on the Clinton. Gezz many years I pick an access and figure it out then different one next year. Probably spent two three winters in riverbends and really didn’t have to fish anywhere else. So many overlook the water up stream of jimmy Jon’s very accessible just have to hike a little The easy answer is work your butt off and cover water. The more people that contact dnr, nrc and fishies biologist expressing the interest of the fishery will only help future stocking efforts.


----------



## Whales

nighttime said:


> Downstream from Yates fishing has improved since plugging up by pass. Bunch have made it up stream from there also. One can really pick any access and if conditions or favorable it possible to catch steelhead on the Clinton. Gezz many years I pick an access and figure it out then different one next year. Probably spent two three winters in riverbends and really didn’t have to fish anywhere else. So many overlook the water up stream of jimmy Jon’s very accessible just have to hike a little The easy answer is work your butt off and cover water. The more people that contact dnr, nrc and fishies biologist expressing the interest of the fishery will only help future stocking efforts.


I use to always park in Utica and walk North of Jimmy John's, alot of holes...but I only got suckers usually. I've seen guys catch fish up and down the river. Nighttime I know you and a few others do well. I haven't fished south of Utica in a while.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Whales said:


> I use to always park in Utica and walk North of Jimmy John's, alot of holes...but I only got suckers usually. I've seen guys catch fish up and down the river. Nighttime I know you and a few others do well. I haven't fished south of Utica in a while.


I walked from dodge park in Sterling Heights too jimmy johns today no fish a lot of good holes but no fish one guy said big steelhead broke him off I’ll prob try farther north at riverbends unless anyone knows any good spots south of Utica


----------



## nighttime

Ok do you have gps? I can post coordinates if ok with you. Scumbag don’t mean to be rude but seriously with close to 3 million people in the local area you think the internet is going to spoon feed you spots. Go fish your butt off and learn the river. Not sure I’ve spent 20,000 plus hours learning this system and how to fish it. I can’t even give my best friend a bite spot without them jumping ahead of me now in days. I’m more off the beaten path each year. Plenty of other guys catching fish and do in all sections


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

nighttime said:


> Ok do you have gps? I can post coordinates if ok with you. Scumbag don’t mean to be rude but seriously with close to 3 million people in the local area you think the internet is going to spoon feed you spots. Go fish your butt off and learn the river. Not sure I’ve spent 20,000 plus hours learning this system and how to fish it. I can’t even give my best friend a bite spot without them jumping ahead of me now in days. I’m more off the beaten path each year. Plenty of other guys catching fish and do in all sections


Lmao very true wasn’t asking for exact spots but I understand what you mean my guy been fishing it pretty hard not hard enough I’ve been fishing in mount Clemens where it’s real deep not sure if I’m wasting my time or not


----------



## nighttime

The bigger the water the harder it can be to figure out. Fish come through there, always thought about dropping my 18’ in at shady but to shady for me. I have dozen access points with in 10-15 minutes of my house so not that I don’t want to. Brackish water slow flows no wake and fight the conditions of water color and flows have kept me mostly away from there but I have poked around several of those also.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

nighttime said:


> The bigger the water the harder it can be to figure out. Fish come through there, always thought about dropping my 18’ in at shady but to shady for me. I have dozen access points with in 10-15 minutes of my house so not that I don’t want to. Brackish water slow flows no wake and fight the conditions of water color and flows have kept me mostly away from there but I have poked around several of those also.


Yes pretty shady lmao would prob be a miracle too pull one out from there and I couldn’t imagine my chances get any better until Sterling Heights area


----------



## Jeffish74

I have lived on the north Branch just south of 29 mile for 15 years. I walk my dog along the banks, in front of my house daily. Not to put more pressure on other stretches but if it’s chrome your after I’d try another location. I am an avid fisherman and look all the time for them because they are in there, but I’ve only seen 4 in all those years including a dead one in the fall.
Spring suckers are easily visible along with all most other species so I’m not missing them. As mentioned in a previous post very few and far between in this stretch. Tight lines!


----------



## Fishndude

You might be surprised at how well-camoflaged Steelhead are, in rivers. I've literally seen the river bottom come alive many times, when a Steelhead moved. 

Scumbag: I pursued Steelhead fairly hard for 3 years, before I caught one. And the day I landed my first, I got 3! That was 42 years ago, and I've caught 1000's of them since. Just keep searching, and casting. Try different presentations. I rarely fish for Steelhead I can see, anymore. First, and last light are prime-times for getting Steelhead to bite.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Does anyone ever fish the lower end of the river and cutoff by boat with plugs? Not asking to pursue myself, I enjoy the misery on the Huron doing so, but looks like a lot of boatable plug water down there and up quite a ways...


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

I’ve see


Swampbuckster said:


> Does anyone ever fish the lower end of the river and cutoff by boat with plugs? Not asking to pursue myself, I enjoy the misery on the Huron doing so, but looks like a lot of boatable plug water down there and up quite a ways...


 I’ve seen some nice cohos caught during the spring and some during the fall and I’ve heard of steelies being caught at the cutoff never had any luck myself


----------



## nighttime

Never see steelhead fisherman on boats. I’ve had that desire many times but like I said shady side is shady. Color can be a problem in lower so can ice. Talking with surveyor’s last year doing cross sectioning, they found
out shady shady side was. Using two boats they left kayak for 10-15 minutes next to work truck, gone. Said father and son were fishing they were gone and so was yak when they got back.
The water in the lower ranges from 6’-20’, survey crew said some deep water down there. To easy for me to stop at access by house and fish for hour or whatever then go deal with nonsense in the Clem


----------



## Brendan Boulanger

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> I’ve see
> I’ve seen some nice cohos caught during the spring and some during the fall and I’ve heard of steelies being caught at the cutoff never had any luck myself


Scum bag I have been fishing there my whole life I’m not sure about that


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Interesting 


Brendan Boulanger said:


> Scum bag I have been fishing there my whole life I’m not sure about that


guess your blind


----------



## Brendan Boulanger

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Interesting
> 
> guess your blind


Guess I am.


----------



## BOadventures

Does anyone have an success floating beads for steelhead ? I'm looking for an alternative to bags.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampbuckster

BOadventures said:


> Does anyone have an success floating beads for steelhead ? I'm looking for an alternative to bags.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've caught a few steelhead with beads. But have more confidence in spawn. But have fished more often with spawn than beads. Have a hard time using a single plastic ball than a spawn bag with multi-sensory advantages in the typically larger, typically less than more visibility in the Southern Michigan rivers I frequent. I think they have their applications in clear and maybe smaller systems. But guys that use them a lot do good with them.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Rode my bike 1 too bud park today lmao no luck looked really good clear and water level looked good a lot of really good holes no action today but willing too try it again I drifted a trout bead and threw a hot n tot


----------



## TroutFishingBear

The clinton really does have some nice runs holes and riffles. Very accessible. There are a lot of us in se mi they outta stock more in there.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

TroutFishingBear said:


> The clinton really does have some nice runs holes and riffles. Very accessible. There are a lot of us in se mi they outta stock more in there.


Yes very true the Clinton could hold some nice fish if they tried in my opinion Idk why it would hurt too try some Atlantic’s and cohos for a couple years atleast let us have some fun too I don’t wanna have too drive 4 hours too the pm everytime I wanna catch a nice cold water species fish.


----------



## Brendan Boulanger

BOadventures said:


> Lol doesn't fish brain post location
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did I say it did?


----------



## BOadventures

Brendan Boulanger said:


> Did I say it did?


Idk the context your asking that in but I was joking around . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendan Boulanger

M


BOadventures said:


> Idk the context your asking that in but I was joking around .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too lol


----------



## Brendan Boulanger

Budd park or dodge park not asking for honey hole but what one would bring more luck?


----------



## nighttime

Brendan Boulanger said:


> Budd park or dodge park not asking for honey hole but what one would bring more luck?


Internet fishing only gets you so far my man. Not many steelhead fisherman are going to point the finger and say go here! Especially on the internet. Try both of the curiosity is there. Probably 3 to 4 times the guys fishing the river this due to Covid and pandemic taking away so many other activities. Not an unmentionable river but surely the size of one, no need for access pointing and excess garbage the comes with internet hawks. Get the boots on man and go for a hike, learn the water, learn areas and get the line wet. I probably hike miles each time out and fish are not always in one area so always looking for the run, hole, down tree or something.


----------



## Charles Buckmaster

Went out last night around 2:30- 5:30. No tight lines for me except when I hooked up on a giant log . It was great being out, but its my first season going after steelhead. If anyone has any simple tips or ticks it would be great. I_m fishing mostly yellow eggs or yellow collared E.S.L's. figured its got to be kind of similar to fishing Salomon on the pier 
Marquette. Thanks in advance if anyone can give me some help!!!_


----------



## Burz

Brendan Boulanger said:


> Budd park or dodge park not asking for honey hole but what one would bring more luck?


Its always a crap shoot. I always just start somewhere convenient and time dependent ill move on from there. They could be anywhere at any time.


----------



## Burz

Yates is always a good starting point. It's crowded for a reason


----------



## BOadventures

Anyone know if you can walk across by the dam at Yates now that they fixed the bypass ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Buckmaster

BOadventures said:


> Anyone know if you can walk across by the dam at Yates now that they fixed the bypass ?
> 
> My spot is around there. I'm gonna drive by and I'll let you know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenox

nighttime said:


> Internet fishing only gets you so far my man. Not many steelhead fisherman are going to point the finger and say go here! Especially on the internet. Try both of the curiosity is there. Probably 3 to 4 times the guys fishing the river this due to Covid and pandemic taking away so many other activities. Not an unmentionable river but surely the size of one, no need for access pointing and excess garbage the comes with internet hawks. Get the boots on man and go for a hike, learn the water, learn areas and get the line wet. I probably hike miles each time out and fish are not always in one area so always looking for the run, hole, down tree or something.


Good advice. I've only fished the Clinton for 2 years and have not caught anything to write home about...but I learn every trip. And yes, the river changes with every rainfall, dry spell or cold snap and that makes it all the more fascinating. Walk along her banks and peer into the water often.


----------



## Lenox

Charles Buckmaster said:


> Went out last night around 2:30- 5:30. No tight lines for me except when I hooked up on a giant log . It was great being out, but its my first season going after steelhead. If anyone has any simple tips or ticks it would be great. I_m fishing mostly yellow eggs or yellow collared E.S.L's. figured its got to be kind of similar to fishing Salomon on the pier
> Marquette. Thanks in advance if anyone can give me some help!!!_


Keep at it. Try different things. Talk to fishers on the river. I have been at it for 2 years and although I haven't caught a steelie either, I think I'm getting closer.


----------



## nighttime

Charles Buckmaster said:


> Went out last night around 2:30- 5:30. No tight lines for me except when I hooked up on a giant log . It was great being out, but its my first season going after steelhead. If anyone has any simple tips or ticks it would be great. I_m fishing mostly yellow eggs or yellow collared E.S.L's. figured its got to be kind of similar to fishing Salomon on the pier
> Marquette. Thanks in advance if anyone can give me some help!!!_


Honestly if your fly flying try swinging something with some movement. Love white with some flash maybe add little purple or blue. As it gets colder, if it does, indicator like nymphs, stones, larva. If you don’t care what you fish, wax worms, spawn and lures are working. Look for Eddie’s and breaks with bubble lines. Go explore half the fun


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Lenox said:


> Keep at it. Try different things. Talk to fishers on the river. I have been at it for 2 years and although I haven't caught a steelie either, I think I'm getting closer.


Not necessarily, there was a post from a guy last year who had never caught a trout, never steelie fished, went to the clinton river and caught a 5-6 lb or so steelie on his 3rd cast.


----------



## Lenox

TroutFishingBear said:


> Not necessarily, there was a post from a guy last year who had never caught a trout, never steelie fished, went to the clinton river and caught a 5-6 lb or so steelie on his 3rd cast.


Now that's just rude. lololol


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Lenox said:


> Now that's just rude. lololol


LOL. the other way to think is getting one can happen any cast, and you better be ready. You are overdue statistically, and will certainly catch one if you keep trying. FYI, my last 7 steelie trips have been skunks except for a small brown trout, couple of those trips were on the clinton...


----------



## Alek Roehl

BOadventures said:


> Anyone know if you can walk across by the dam at Yates now that they fixed the bypass ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you follow the two-track of the heavy machinery leading down to the river just below the dam, you can make it across to the other side.


----------



## Whales

nighttime said:


> Yes did some scouting and think weir is set at water level but yes flow is about equal maybe tad more going over weir. Being that current is divided there both lower sections have slow moving water is what I observed. I’d think I’d try my luck above or by each mouth if one was targeting steelhead. A lot of unknown through the lower. Many have that itch but have haven’t scratched at it yet or very little. Alway here couple reports of ice guys getting one here and there.


I was perch and anything else that would bite fishing...at the mouth of the Clinton...did o.k. one rod for Perch than casting for Pike, around 15 perch and no Pike/Muskie.Oh and a Snowy Owl was checking me out... pretty cool.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Whales has shown all of us what to do after we strike out steelie fishing the Clinton. What'd you catch those perch on?


----------



## Whales

TroutFishingBear said:


> Whales has shown all of us what to do after we strike out steelie fishing the Clinton. What'd you catch those perch on?


Crawlers and a hook....the tried and true method! LOL....some of the guys do well in the Clinton.....just not me! And I've lived by it for 30yrs! LOL.Ive caught trout in it...but not like I'd like to.


----------



## nighttime

If anyone sees a plano box with bobbers, spinners and a couple hot n tots I lost it please contact me


----------



## Burz

Got this one few days ago


----------



## Burz

Really cool looking buck


----------



## BOadventures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burz

Can't tell by the pic I posted(that buck was not clipped) but I'm seeing alot of adipose fins in my files and pics on here


----------



## BOadventures

Burz said:


> Can't tell by the pic I posted(that buck was not clipped) but I'm seeing alot of adipose fins in my files and pics on here


Hard to tell these days some hatcheries clip
And some don't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nighttime

Only one stain in Clinton and all spring stocks so you’ll have pretty good idea. Not talking skams but steelhead hone in on their home rivers pretty good unlike like some species. One hen I knock off with net this morning was also wild fish.


----------



## BOadventures

nighttime said:


> Only one stain in Clinton and all spring stocks so you’ll have pretty good idea. Not talking skams but steelhead hone in on their home rivers pretty good unlike like some species. One hen I knock off with net this morning was also wild fish.


Appreciate the info . Wasn't sure if we were getting Erie fish and Huron fish . Cause it's pretty hard up north I don't get a hole lot of clipped . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burz

I was looking at the pics I took last year and most fish had adipose. This year so far is the same 60/40. Adipose/clipped


----------



## Fishndude

Steelhead stray like crazy. The majority return to the river/stream/creek they were planted in. But they stray a lot more than Salmon. Many King Salmon will return to the exact spot in a river where the hatchery truck dumped them, after 2-4 years.


----------



## nighttime

Not what biologist told me, but yes some fish are going to stray. Skams are known for here in Great Lakes. I highly doubt the Clinton is getting a ton of strays, some possible. I was told salmon tend to stray little more but I don’t know that for fact. During salmon season caught clipped king on a river that has zero king stocking. Ether way good amount of not clipped fish being caught on Clinton and that’s first hand. Here’s your king that didn’t go to his exact spot.


----------



## brian0013

It was my understanding that they stopped clipping fish years ago but have funding and started Again. Also a dnr told me that a lot get missed in the Prosseing


----------



## nighttime

Majority of funds are directed towards steelhead clipping currently but also clip some salmon but not all. Don’t quote me on this but I think all stocked kings in Huron are still clipped currently. No way humans clipped all those stocks lol, big program undoubtedly, but other than fall plants and or other strains of steelhead spring little man plants are all clipped in Michigan last 3 years. Now one thing to think of is harbor plants, like in PA or Ohio that do stray all over the place, so got me there FD. I’m fortunate to have the resource in my back yard and glad to see them show up, planted, stray, or wild!!!


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Buddy of mine just reported he didnt catch any yesterday swinging streamers and bouncing egg flies. Dodge park. Saw a few other anglers with similar report.


----------



## Lenox

Got a creek chub west of Ryan today on a pink egg pattern, if anyone is interested. ;-)
Also got a good hit but was apparently asleep at the reel.


----------



## BOadventures

nighttime said:


> Majority of funds are directed towards steelhead clipping currently but also clip some salmon but not all. Don’t quote me on this but I think all stocked kings in Huron are still clipped currently. No way humans clipped all those stocks lol, big program undoubtedly, but other than fall plants and or other strains of steelhead spring little man plants are all clipped in Michigan last 3 years. Now one thing to think of is harbor plants, like in PA or Ohio that do stray all over the place, so got me there FD. I’m fortunate to have the resource in my back yard and glad to see them show up, planted, stray, or wild!!!


Can forget those ports north of port Huron 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Lenox said:


> Got a creek chub west of Ryan today on a pink egg pattern, if anyone is interested. ;-)
> Also got a good hit but was apparently asleep at the reel.


I get one of those and I will use it for pike, steelie fishing would be over lol.


----------

